
Jawbone Raises $49 Million from Andreessen Horowitz - kevruger
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/16/jawbone-raises-49-million-from-andreessen-horowitz-to-dominate-your-mobile-accessory-world/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
jprobert
I had a Jawbone Hero for approximately 8 days (I bought it so I could
communicate with my team while I drove home). In any case the device was
great, less the fact that it has only 3-4 hours of talk time... but that is
standard for bluetooth. I loved it and would continue to use it but it was
stolen from my office desk.....

